# [SOLVED] Windows 8 Homegroup Issue



## sens08

Hello,

I'm have 2 PC's that I'm trying to connect to share files and folders, one is a XPS Desktop and the other is a Inspiron Laptop and both have Windows 8 but XPS has the Pro and the Inspiron just with the Home Edition.

I've looked around on the net to find out exactly how to do this but have now run into issues, resulting when trying to join the Homegroup on the laptop after typing in the HG password and hitting next I get the message "Windows no longer detects a homegroup on this network. To create a new homegroup, click OK, and then open HomeGroup in Control Panel.

I do have cable internet that runs through a NetGear wireless router thus my house network has wireless connections. Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.

Justin - sens08


----------



## sens08

*Re: Windows 8 Homegroup Issue*

I have a update of this issue, it seems that by disabling Bit Defender's firewall I gained access or joined the HomeGroup. After joining I re-enabled my firewall.

For those that want or having trouble with this here is something for future consideration, make sure all clocks are synched to the same time server and you computers have distinct (different) names and in my case you may have to disabled your firewall before you join the HomeGroup.


----------



## TheCyberMan

A tip on firewalls is they normally have an option for homegroup support and sometimes it needs enabling in the IDS zone or equivalvent in Bit defender check your documentation for how to enable homegroup support so you can re-enable the firewall.


----------

